# If YOU could change one thing in the World... What would it be??



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

If you could change one thing in your life, your family's life, the world... What might it be...

If I could change the world, I would take away all hunger... Everybody would have the food we have...


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

If I could change the world, I would stop all wars!


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 11, 2020)

I would stop the Bullying which impacts every facet of humankind 
 "_Do unto others_ as you would have them _do unto_ you"


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

I'd try to put a stop to all sicknesses


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

I would change myself.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*I would change the pain leading up to death... no-one should die in Agony.... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

I'd try and make it a happy place everywhere


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 19, 2020)

Panic Buying


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*I would live in a warmer climate.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Remove all human beings...they are the scourge of this planet.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Try and live self sufficiently


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Inequality


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*If it was possible I would change the addiction gene in people so no-one ever becomes addicts *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*If I could change one thing it would be Finding a cure for Cancer.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

going back before COVID - 19 and doing things different


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

An end to world hunger.


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

One of the things I would like to change is to have easy access to clean drinking water for everyone-worldwide.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)

Remove greed.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

stop the racial stuff in the world


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

I'd work to see peace and stability in my country because we sure could use it here.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Celebrate our differences....all of them


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Daylight saving


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 22, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Remove greed.


That would be my one thing also. I've watched the greed of a very few destroy the world as I knew it beyond redemption and so many are worse off for it.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

I'd move the continents back together, rebuilding Pangaea. That way I could drive anyplace that I cared to travel to.


----------

